# Kanger 0.15ohm ni200 dna40 occ subtank coil



## VapingSquid (25/1/15)

This will be the lowest ohm factory coil yet. Kanger are pushing boundaries here, and I almost think this may end up to prove a bit unsafe if freely available as screw in coils. Opinions?


----------



## Arthster (25/1/15)

EISH!!! that is a problem I would say.

Edit:

Do you know if they are at least putting a warning label on the packaging?


----------



## jtgrey (25/1/15)

They will work just fine and safe in a dna40 . Dna40 are temp controle devices and the lower the resistance of the coil the better they do temperature controle . But not to be used on a mec or something els . On the dna40 it would work perfectly. That is how I understand it anyway.


----------



## BumbleBee (25/1/15)

Kangertech is really pushing forward lately, some great products coming from them lately. This one concerns me a bit though, it's more than just a little bit scary. Some chop is going to try one of these on a mech with a generic china shop battery. Even the 0.5ohm coils are a recipe for disaster on those cheap ass recycled laptop batteries that the less than honest, even clueless bandwagon passengers are punting.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## jtgrey (25/1/15)

They should make the dna40 a different 510 thread size to stop dumb people using this on anything else then a temp control device like a dna40

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Arthster (25/1/15)

BumbleBee said:


> Kangertech is really pushing forward lately, some great products coming from them lately. This one concerns me a bit though, it's more than just a little bit scary. Some chop is going to try one of these on a mech with a generic china shop battery. Even the 0.5ohm coils are a recipe for disaster on those cheap ass recycled laptop batteries that the less than honest, even clueless bandwagon passengers are punting.



That was exactly what I was thinking. If someone buys these from a walk in, the guy or gal behind the counter can advise and warn the guys about that level of vaping, however when its an online shop, this is where things get harry and scary. Can you imagine someone buy this coil and matching tank to stick on his ego-C or twisp battery. This I am afraid to say is not going to end well. I am really worried about this one speaking from personal experience. Fortunate for me, I read this forum and the SO Threads in time to stop my self from hurting my self and or someone around me.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee (25/1/15)

Arthster said:


> That was exactly what I was thinking. If someone buys these from a walk in, the guy or gal behind the counter can advise and warn the guys about that level of vaping, however when its an online shop, this is where things get harry and scary. Can you imagine someone buy this coil and matching tank to stick on his ego-C or twisp battery. This I am afraid to say is not going to end well. I am really worried about this one speaking from personal experience. Fortunate for me, I read this forum and the SO Threads in time to stop my self from hurting my self and or someone around me.


Walk in shops are a big problem, I've been to a few places looking for juice, the shopkeepers still refer to it as "oil". I saw one selling CE5 starter kits and enquired about them, testing their knowledge of the product. When asking about replacement coils they had absolutely no idea what I was talking about. These guys just want to sell all these colourful "things" that everyone is buying at the cheapest price. They're all too happy making R10 off you, they couldn't care less if you hurt yourself, or OD on that "oil"

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Arthster (25/1/15)

BumbleBee said:


> Walk in shops are a big problem, I've been to a few places looking for juice, the shopkeepers still refer to it as "oil". I saw one selling CE5 starter kits and enquired about them, testing their knowledge of the product. When asking about replacement coils they had absolutely no idea what I was talking about. These guys just want to sell all these colourful "things" that everyone is buying at the cheapest price. They're all too happy making R10 off you, they couldn't care less if you hurt yourself, or OD on that "oil"



That is a very valid point. I was thinking from a reputed vape shop like the guys we deal with, I forgot about those other shops that has other agendas. Thanks @BumbleBee, that's actually is a very very valid point.


----------



## jtgrey (25/1/15)

Ja they really give e cigarettes a bad name . I know of plenty people that will tell you that e cigarettes are shit just because of the bad experience they had with the cheap knockoffs these guys sell

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## jtgrey (25/1/15)

I too was one off those people but luckily I came across this forum . Now I will never go back to stinkies anymore , I would rather quit all together

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Arthster (25/1/15)

jtgrey said:


> Ja they really give e cigarettes a bad name . I know of plenty people that will tell you that e cigarettes are shit just because of the bad experience they had with the cheap knockoffs these guys sell



This is exactly what happend to me and ended up with me going back to analogues. I kept buying from these shops as they where all I could find. I didn't even know about Vape King and Skyblue up until Vape Meet. But I digress, I kept buying these knock offs and had a bad experience and relapsed. eventually the gadget freak in me found Eciggies and that is where my life changed. 

But back to the point. I in all seriousness hope that they label these products with the appropriate information.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Arthster (26/1/15)

Just a question out of honest concern, is it not worth one of the vendors with strong ties to Kanger to maybe fire of a mail and quarry or raise concerns around this product? 

I might be over reacting with this one, but I believe in the system better safe then sorry.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## andro (26/1/15)

for what i know if you stick a nickel coil in a device that is not equipped with temperature control , example a mech , nothing should happen , not even firing etc .....but im new in this nickel thing so i may be wrong


----------



## andro (26/1/15)

disregard my last post . found this on efc ......


Believe it or not, nothing bad. Some people have been using 0.08 ohm nickel coils on the DNA40 with no problem. You could even safely use one on a mod, with a safe battery, even the purple eFests that are labeled as 35 amps but really aren't (35 amp pulse, 20 amp continuous).

Nickel increases in resistance rather significantly as the temperature increases - that's how the temp control on the DNA 40 works. If put on a mech mod and fired, that coil will be 0.08 ohms for far less than a second. The initial amp draw may be quite high, but only for a very short time. Using that much wattage, the coils will hit 400-500 degrees really quick, and the resistance will climb considerably. Without double checking the math, my guess is the coil resistance will hit around 0.3 ohms in less than two seconds.

For most batteries, 0.3 ohm is plenty safe.

so is not as i though before .

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Arthster (26/1/15)

Very interesting, thanks @andro

Reactions: Like 1


----------

